# Shrimp ID?



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Can anyone help me ID this shrimp? I could only get one good picture at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks like a ghost shrimp


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Could also be a Macrobrachium Shrimp so be aware.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like a unique ghost to me too. It has a hunch back and large eyes 
It has lots of yellow though so it could be a serrata.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like Pinocchio shrimp to me


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the input! It doesn't have large claws so it shouldn't be a Macrobrachium, no dots or patterns really either. Just kind of a clear/yellow coloring and the rostrum is red. After googling all of your ideas, it seems to fit Pinocchio shrimps the closest but I'm still not sure haha. Could be a ghost (hopefully not).


----------



## Droop (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks kinda like a short nose algae eating shrimp.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure is a Pinocchio shrimp, I also think they have another name called Rudolph shrimp.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

my first thought was Pinocchio shrimp as well but not 100% certain.


----------

